# T & G double V style panels



## Robbo60 (13 Dec 2020)

I am converting a free standing breakfast bar (never used) into a kitchen island. I need some of the above (about 45mm centres) to match the rest of the kitchen. Just been online and is very expensive - full sheet £90. Anyone know anywhere more reasonable or any ideas? Thanks


----------



## doctor Bob (13 Dec 2020)

If you just want a "V" and not a bead just do it with a router.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (13 Dec 2020)

doctor Bob said:


> If you just want a "V" and not a bead just do it with a router.


+1 using MR mdf or why not buy/make the real thing?


----------



## Robbo60 (14 Dec 2020)

Woody2Shoes said:


> +1 using MR mdf or why not buy/make the real thing?


Can you get T & G that narrow?


----------



## Woody2Shoes (14 Dec 2020)

Robbo60 said:


> Can you get T & G that narrow?


I haven't tried, but you certainly could make it easily enough.


----------

